# Hacer funcionar taladro con bateria de auto



## 666robot666 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hola estoy intentando hacer funcionar un taladro 420watts 220volts(convencional que se conecta a la red electrica) que supongo segun veo tiene un motor universal...lo que pretendo es hacerlo funcionar con la bateria de auto 12volts 65amperios....le conecte al enchufe del taladro  las salidas de los bornes de la bateria pero no funciona...se supone que funciona en AC y DC ese motor...imagino que lo estoy conectando mal..como lo tengo que conectar?? 

Tendre que abrirlo de nuevo, buscar las terminales de los 2 bobinados(rotor y estator) y, alimentarlos directamente ? 

(Adjunto imgen del motor que trae, es un taladro marca Bolt)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2013)

Notaste el detalle que 220Vca es unas *18* veces mayor que 12 Vcc, Nominalmente hablando.

Que pueda funcionar con CC o AC *NO* significa que funcione con cualquier tensión. 

Si quieres que te funcione debes armar un convertidor CC-CC, un Inversor o comprarte un talador inalámbrico de 12V y conectalo a la batería


----------



## 666robot666 (Oct 14, 2013)

En ese caso, tengo un inversor B&D de 200Watts se que es menos de los 420watts que pide, funcionaria lento o se apagaria el inversor?....mmm pensandolo bien creo que se apagaria el inversor jejejje....es mas barato acer un convertidor cc-cc?? ese aparato me eleva el voltage o algo asi?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si quieres que te funcione debes armar un convertidor CC-CC, un Inversor o comprarte un talador inalámbrico de 12V y conectalo a la batería



COMPRAR no armar , COMPRAR .
si no es capaz de ver esto :



Fogonazo dijo:


> Notaste el detalle que 220Vca es unas *18* veces mayor que 12 Vcc, Nominalmente hablando.



menos lo vas  mandar a ARMAR lo otro .


----------



## 666robot666 (Oct 14, 2013)

entiendo...entiendo...la idea de Fogonazo es entregarle los watts que me pide pero en CC con ese convertidor CC-CC



Pasa que lo que queria yo era usar motores de taladro para mi robot...es verdad, no razone bien que igualmente en cc tenia que entregar potencia....como intentaba ahorrar en un nuevo inversor jajajaja...esa bateria 12v 65amperios es capaz de soportar los digamos 1000watts que consume un inversor?? no se bien hasta que limites en watts puedo exigirle a una bateria de auto como esas....ciertamente hacen funcionar a un burro de arranque(ese motor muy potente)...ahora que lo pienso que aparato estara entre el burro de arranque y la bateria para dar potencia al burro de arranque??



..pensandolo bien podria llegar a hacer funcionar el taladro con el inversor de 200watts si coloco un reostato para que trabaje a nivel de 200watts...aunque mejor comprar un inversor mas potente


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 14, 2013)

Bueno el motor debe girar al  menos con 12 VDC , el problema es que en el control de velocidad usa un TRIAc y su circuito de disparo que no creo trabaje con los 12VD, de ahi que ni se mueva, si conectas los 12VDC al motor "SOLAMENTA", seguro girara, chauuuuuu


----------



## 666robot666 (Oct 14, 2013)

No tiene triac por ningun lado, tiene 2 velocidades  ...tiene un diodo... mira:


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 14, 2013)

mmm algunos son asi, al final de carrera llevan el switch, el triac no es facil verlo debes desarmar todo el interruptor, igual poco puedo hacer yo aca mirandolo, pero te debe trabajar con dc, chauuuuuuuuuu

PD; ojala todos colocaran fotos asi de buenas, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2013)

666robot666 dijo:


> Pasa que lo que queria yo era usar motores de taladro para mi robot...



sigo sin entender el principio de todo tu concepto .
si queres hacer un robot hay motores especificos para eso , ademas motores es plural.

pero caes en ese taladro que para mi sigue sin tener ni pies ni cola en absoluto.
te vas hacia el inverter  y al irte hacia ahi y a potencias grandes en 12v hablas de cables o conductores electricos de gran espesor.

y sigo pensando que robots de 12 v  hay mucho en motores de 12 v ..

seguis sin decir las cosas como son realmente o queres abrir una caja fuerte o la puerta de un vecino  una noche con tu taladro  o estas muy despistado .

por que no empezas de CERO  , planteas BIEN  que pretendees  y en funcion de eso te apuntan a donde ir ??
con lo que sale un inverter te compras quizas varios motores para robots de 12vcc


----------



## 666robot666 (Oct 14, 2013)

Parece que no funciona con triac jajajaja es el taladro mas barato del mercado  ..incluso no cabria un triac en el reducido espacio...solo posee mecanismos en el gatillo y en el cambiador de sentido de giro ademas de un diodo para no perder el camino  ...aparentemente da "espasmos" en un sentido u otro al alimentarlo(es lo que me acabo de dar cuenta!)...necesariamente pide una etapa de potencia...no hay transistores de potencia con un buen pedazo de metal disipante que lo lleven a funcionar a la potencia ideal?? q*UE* las fuentes CC-CC no son algo asi 



Con lo que cuesta un inverter de 1000watts dificilmente compres 2 motores dc potentes de los que requiero y dificilmente los encuentres en Argentina, mas caros aun pidiendolos afuera 
Lo que pretendo es racionalizar la potencia de un par de inverters(mas o menos) en varios motores...digamos no es mala idea solo que rebuscada ante la falta de opciones(y solo la considero una opcion)...otra es sacarle los motores DC a los mini-compresores(esos tan populares para inflar el auto)...
Imagina la potencia requerida para mover estas piernas(las de Mharu 1...si ya se que pueden ser sevos y demas, hay maneras para controlarlos adecuadamente a los motores ac-dc sin que te bailen la macarena jajaja  ) :


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2013)

666robot666 dijo:


> Parece que no funciona con triac jajajaja es el taladro mas barato del mercado  ..incluso no cabria un triac en el reducido espacio...solo posee mecanismos en el gatillo y en el cambiador de sentido de giro ademas de un diodo para no perder el camino  ...aparentemente da "espasmos" en un sentido u otro al alimentarlo(es lo que me acabo de dar cuenta!)...necesariamente pide una etapa de potencia..._*no hay transistores de potencia con un buen pedazo de metal disipante que lo lleven a funcionar a la potencia ideal??*_ q*UE* las fuentes CC-CC no son algo asi



Nop, eso *no* existe

¿ Por que no te consigue atornilladores, de los mas económicos, poseen caja reductora y funcionan con 12V ?


----------



## 666robot666 (Oct 14, 2013)

No existe atornillador alguno que entre en categoria de economico frente a mini-compresores de $80 o motores de limpia parabrisas $400 a $500(estos ultimos se acercan ligeramente en fuerza pero no demasiado a la potencia que tiene el mas economico taladro que consigo aca de 420watts: a veces hay promo de 2 taladros x $120 a $150 pesos argentinos)...importar los motores DC de china no puedo todavia por cuestiones de transferencia y economicas...pense hasta musculos de aire pero las electrovalvulas todavia las estoy analizando(fabrique hasta alguna experimental, las que se venden por ahi se vuelven no economicas)...creo que nunca se plantearon hacer un Robot de ese tipo jejejejje es todo un desafio, pero se puede!

y las cajas reductoras son fabricables(en eso me ahorro algo)...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2013)

666robot666 dijo:


> No existe atornillador alguno que entre en categoria de economico frente a mini-compresores de $80 o motores de limpia parabrisas $400 a $500(estos ultimos se acercan ligeramente en fuerza pero no demasiado a la potencia que tiene el mas economico taladro que consigo aca de 420watts: a veces hay promo de 2 taladros x $120 a $150 pesos argentinos)...importar los motores DC de china no puedo todavia por cuestiones de transferencia y economicas...pense hasta musculos de aire pero las electrovalvulas todavia las estoy analizando(fabrique hasta alguna experimental, las que se venden por ahi se vuelven no economicas)...creo que nunca se plantearon hacer un Robot de ese tipo jejejejje es todo un desafio, pero se puede!


Suponiendo que colocases motores de 420W, ¿ Con que los piensas alimentar ?, ¿ No te estas olvidando que deben funcionar con una batería ?


> y las cajas reductoras son fabricables(en eso me ahorro algo)...


----------



## 666robot666 (Oct 14, 2013)

Bateria de 12v 65amperios plomo acido...toda bateria de auto, ciertamente, tiene un limite de watts "exigibles"(como los que pide el fuerte motor "burro de arranque" que no puede estar mucho tiempo encendido cabe aclarar) ,en ese caso: los motores de taladro son movidos de agrupos(de a dos a la vez o depende, pocos esta claro) racionalizando los inverters disponibles en el robot por los watts que pueden dar los invertes y por los watts que puede dar la bateria de auto principalmente. Los motores de gran fuerza(los de taladro) son principalmente para la parte inferior del robot(sus piernas). Las cajas reductoras las hago con plastico PET o planchas de aluminio segun se necesite: para el PET lo pulverizo con un sistema aderido a una amoladora angular, lo "inyecto" a un molde y lo caliento de manera tal de no "cocinar" el PET...al aluminuo simplemente lo corto a medida...



Ahora que me fijo le bajaron el precio a los inversores de 1000watts!(incluso en mercado libre) de $700 para arriba, bastante bien.....creo que pinta aun mejor la idea de los taladros para la parte inferior del cuerpo del robot


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2013)

y dime una cosa:

si apuntas a motor de taladro y no hay vueltas, aca imagino por que no especificas, pero apuntas a un robot que arrastre cables, por que no va a llevar a cuestas una bateria de 65 amper / hora.

no pensaste en directo a 220v ???? 
por que 12 v de fuente ?? 
por la seguridad ???


----------



## analogico (Oct 14, 2013)

seguro que va a ser un robot
movil por eso necesita la bateria
con 18 baterias funciona el taladro

el problema de esos taladros es que giran muy rapido
como para usarlos en un robot


----------



## 666robot666 (Oct 14, 2013)

Que arrastre cables porque deberia usar la fuente hogareña de 220v?? no, relamente no, mi idea es que sea autonomo, la bateria pesa aproximadamente 16kg y un motor de taladro con mecanismo de tornillo sin fin la levanto a muy buena velocidad contra la gravedad(y si, tambien estoy considerando el peso adicional del cuerpo e inercia en caminata que tendran los motores para levantar...y pensando que es mucho mas ligero el peso del resto del cuerpo que la bateria), estoy pensando experimentar con motores de otras herramientas(320watt y 135watt respectivamente para sierra caladora y lijadora orbital, solo para ver posibilidades...)... En directo 220v con que?? los inverters me dan los 220v (bueno ya lo sabes)
12v de fuente porque la bateria me los suministra, como etapas de potencia para algunos efectores uso invertes necesariamente. 
Seguridad tengo que tener jajajaja con esa potencia! cables gruesos de 60 filamentos mas o menos para conexiones con inverters (no se si es adecuado...creo que si hmmm)





analogico dijo:


> seguro que va a ser un robot
> movil por eso necesita la bateria
> con 18 baterias funciona el taladro
> 
> ...



Con 1 bateria de 12v 65a sobra y basta para que ande rato largo un solo motor de taladro y, hay que considerar que los motores de taladro solo son para areas especificas de las piernas(robot bipedo) por cuestiones de fuerza para desplazarce.

Al contrario, me permiten usar el mecanismo de tornillo sin fin de una manera muy eficaz, se aprovecha todo su potencial  ...ademas conserva la pocision del miembro sin usar servos ni energia adicional 



Varias veces e pensado en la idea de darle ruedas al robot humanoide, pero insisto con la idea de darle piernas que camine y hasta pueda subir escaleras


----------



## analogico (Oct 14, 2013)

666robot666 dijo:


> Al contrario, me permiten usar el mecanismo de tornillo sin fin de una manera muy eficaz, se aprovecha todo su potencial  ...ademas conserva la pocision del miembro sin usar servos ni energia adicional



aun asi el motor gira muy rapido
sin un sistema de control de velocidad para que empieze lento
 la inercia destruiria el tornillo sin fin


----------



## 666robot666 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quizas hasta me sale una imitacion barata del *P2 Honda*  ajjajajajajja 





analogico dijo:


> aun asi el motor gira muy rapido
> sin un sistema de control de velocidad para que empieze lento
> la inercia destruiria el tornillo sin fin



Definitivamente la varilla roscada de 1/2 pulgada no se daño con el taladro a maxima velocidad(420watts tampoco son hulk)...pero claro darle variaciones de velocidad como mencione arriba: el reostato junto con un mini motor DC (en el caso mas economico) o un micro servo(con mas dinero, aunque prefiero usar el mini DC para que me alcance en los otros gastos...ya poseo varios mini motores DC  que compre antes)...eso podria suavizaria el andar  ...con la interfaz no hay problemas para eso por suerte


----------



## opamp (Oct 14, 2013)

Batería automotriz: 12V/65Ah /acido-plomo ; cuidado que tu robot no vaya a dar un mal paso, a los motores y a la electrónica no le gustan el ácido sulfúrico aunque esté diluido!!!.

Los robots utilizan baterías secas , para la potencia que estas buscando deberías trabajar con mayor voltaje DC , 24V...48V , para bajar el amperaje . 

Los motores de carretillas eléctricas se prestan para lo que quieres realizar. No te olvides el cargador, con carga rápida (para la competencia) y carga normal ( cuando descanza el guerrero).


----------



## 666robot666 (Oct 14, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Batería automotriz: 12V/65Ah /acido-plomo ; cuidado que tu robot no vaya a dar un mal paso, a los motores y a la electrónica no le gustan el ácido sulfúrico aunque esté diluido!!!.
> 
> Los robots utilizan baterías secas , para la potencia que estas buscando deberías trabajar con mayor voltaje DC , 24V...48V , para bajar el amperaje .
> 
> Los motores de carretillas eléctricas se prestan para lo que quieres realizar. No te olvides el cargador, con carga rápida (para la competencia) y carga normal ( cuando descanza el guerrero).



Le diseñe un sistema que detecta la inclinacion inmediata sellando automaticamente las salidas de los gases(hidrogeno explosivo) y acido de la celdas de la bateria, un sistema tipo ventilador Chasis fan(sin riesgo para la cantidad de gases explosivos en la cantidad que se presentan segun el analisis continuo que realiza el software por estimaciones..) extrae los gases durante el funcionamiento normal del robot(todo entubado), en la carga se extrae la bateria, no permito cargadores rapidos ya que pueden dañar las celdas de la bateria plomo-acido, uso uno automatico(de carga "normal" digamos).

Las baterias secas son caras pero livianas...opte por lo barato y pesado jajajajja 

No se como seran los motores que mencionas pero los que uso son de los mas potentes y economicos que conozco, efectivos para el peso que tiene que mover el robot, tengo que acatar los voltages a los que funcionan  no me queda otra....Seria bueno poder competir  ...pero va a tardar  y bastante



Luego de ganar tanta experiencia diseñando este robot(todavia en construccion y rediseño)...e pensado en otros modelos humanoides mas ligeros como computadora a bordo mini itx(tipicas en robots como qbo) y pilas de litio(o packs de las mismas), con efectores como motores de mini compresor en ese caso siendo mas adecuados por lo ligero del engendro, o una interfaz Arduino Mega o Nano para potencias(yo uso actualmente de interfaz para la potencia puerto paralelo basada en integrados latch octales todo hecha por mi a mano  ) ...pero por el momento el ogro de fuertes miembros y pesado espiritu  esta en desarrollo


----------



## opamp (Oct 14, 2013)

Es cierto lo de las baterías de Pb-acido tipo automotriz te permiten una carga rápida de 0.3C a 0.4C como máximo , mientras que las baterías secas tipo Li-po u otras te permiten cargas más rápidas de varias C sin malograrse , excelentes para la robótica.

Como ya diseñaste un sistema de seguridad con análisis de gases contínuo y has previsto todo problema de fuga de ácido y gases , las automotrices funcionarían.


----------



## analogico (Oct 15, 2013)

hablando de motores

hay un motor  que tiene potencial para la  robotica
que es poco conocido
el levantavidrios







sobre todo con el mecanismo de sube y baja







solo hay que buscar alguno que sea de un auto  de rango $ medio alto


aunque no tiene la potencia de un taladro


----------



## 666robot666 (Oct 16, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Es cierto lo de las baterías de Pb-acido tipo automotriz te permiten una carga rápida de 0.3C a 0.4C como máximo , mientras que las baterías secas tipo Li-po u otras te permiten cargas más rápidas de varias C sin malograrse , excelentes para la robótica.
> 
> Como ya diseñaste un sistema de seguridad con análisis de gases contínuo y has previsto todo problema de fuga de ácido y gases , las automotrices funcionarían.



Es verdad que las baterias de plomo acido adimiten cargas rapidas pero prefiero prolongar la vida de estas lo mas que se pueda, el tener trabajandolas durante un periodo prolongado con altas cargas es otro de los factores que debilitan las placas, pero especialmente hacer una descarga profunda en una bateria no apta para tal fin. Es por eso que solo la descargo hasta un nivel saludable para la bateria, el recargarla lo mas pronto posible luego de llevarla a su maximo punto de descarga tambien conserva por mas tiempo sus propiedades acumulativas, evitando principalmente la sulfatacion.

Tanto como analizar la precencia de gases explosivos no  pero si emplear un analisis estimativo previo que maneje el software, permito que elimine los gases(jajaja  ) durante el funcionamiento(descarga) y pensando que tambien serviria para el momento de carga, que es cuando mas libera hidrogeno.



No me gusta el tener que comprar un producto que posea motor para tener que extraerselo...pero no me queda otra, no hay buenas casa de electronica. Mencionas el levanta cristales, tambien pense en el cierre centralizado, pero eran motorcitos como los de juguetes.
El motor que me mostras no parece potente para partes como las que mencione al principio, pero puede ser mejor para electrovalvulas neumaticas(caseras) doble in-out que manejan dos musculos(como seria un "biceps" y "triceps" en el robot), otra idea que maneje y me parecia economica...


----------



## analogico (Oct 16, 2013)

666robot666 dijo:


> No me gusta el tener que comprar un producto que posea motor para tener que extraerselo...pero no me queda otra, no hay buenas casa de electronica. Mencionas el levanta cristales, tambien pense en el cierre centralizado, pero eran motorcitos como los de juguetes.
> El motor que me mostras no parece potente para partes como las que mencione al principio, pero puede ser mejor para electrovalvulas neumaticas(caseras) doble in-out que manejan dos musculos(como seria un "biceps" y "triceps" en el robot), otra idea que maneje y me parecia economica...


no esos motorcitos con todo el mecanismo tienen bastante torque
  no tienen la fierza de un taladro
pero

 son capaces de levantar el vidrio que pesa varios kilos  y cuando se detiene mantiene la posision sin usar energia adicional
como decia

solo que tiene que ser de un auto relativamete caro
por que los que usan *los autos baratos   son de jugete
*


----------



## 666robot666 (Oct 17, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> no esos motorcitos con todo el mecanismo tienen bastante torque
> no tienen la fierza de un taladro
> pero
> 
> ...



Ni quitandole la bateria de plomo me servirian...en precio y torque le ganan los motores de mini-compresor, nisiquiera serian convenientes para un animatronico...el paquete en cantidad de 200 motoricitos(un poco inferiores a los de alzacristales de buena calidad) sale $1000 o un poco mas(mitad de año 2013).


----------



## analogico (Oct 17, 2013)

666robot666 dijo:


> Ni quitandole la bateria de plomo me servirian...en precio y torque le ganan los motores de mini-compresor, nisiquiera serian convenientes para un animatronico...el paquete en cantidad de 200 motoricitos(un poco inferiores a los de alzacristales de buena calidad) sale $1000 o un poco mas(mitad de año 2013).



bueno no me referia a comprar los motores nuevos, me referia a los usados, de chatarrerias y talleres y autos que ya no van a andar  

volviendo al tema del taladro ya armaste la fuente dc-dc conmutada con tranformadres de ferrita


----------



## cristiantuerca (Oct 28, 2013)

666robot666 dijo:


> Con 1 bateria de 12v 65a sobra y basta para que ande rato largo un solo motor de taladro




Mientras leo me pongo a sacar cálculos al voleo y en un mundo ideal: 12 V por 65 Ah son 0,78 kWh. El taladro es de 0,42 kW, por lo tanto un taladro funcionaría 1,86 horas. Si tenés 2 taladros, ambos a la vez funcionarían 0,93 horas = 56 minutos. Eso sin tener en cuenta pérdidas en el inversor y en los motores, y suponiendo que la batería te entrega los 65 Ah cool
Además tenés que mover 10 o 15 kg de la batería (no sé qué porcentaje del peso de tu robot representa una batería de auto)

Teniendo en cuenta todo eso, sigue siendo una buena idea?
Saludos y éxitos!!


----------



## 666robot666 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sigue siendo una idea con estabilidad por el momento...justo venis con algo que iba a preguntar habriendo otro tema, el consumo.
Estaba pensando si la bateria de 12v 65Ah puede soportar dos inversores de 1000watts...no importa mucho cuanto tiempo(por ahora) lo que me interesa es si puede soportar esa potencia sin dañarla...entiendo que no es de ciclo profundo...pero a lo que voy es: si puede soportar esos 2000watts (de hecho quiero 2200watts  jaja ) por un puñado de minutos



*abriendo(y muchos otros errores jajaja)



Idealmente y sin considerar las perdidas de los inversores (compro calidad en las piezas asi que no creo que cada uno tenga perdidas de mas del 10%): los 780 watts que puede dar en una hora la bateria de auto dividido en los 2000 watts consumidos por los inversores = 23,4 minutos de autonomia
Es correcto? realmente una bateria de auto asi puede trabajar con 2000watts?...se que no es una bateria de descarga profunda y la voy a lastimar un cacho jaja pero para una primera prueba funcionara unque sea ¿10 minutos?


----------



## analogico (Oct 31, 2013)

2000 wats a 12  son 150A  uuff pobre  bateria

 y  los innversores  comerciales con nucleo de hierro mas peso adicional


----------



## opamp (Oct 31, 2013)

En realidad necesita 2200Watts (2500VA); 2500VA/12V = 208.33A . 208:33A/65AH = descarga a 3.2C no es buen pronóstico,.....unos cuantos minutos de funcionamiento ,( 5,..,7), y la recarga es "NORMAL"(8 a 10H) segun post Nº21, algo no anda bién.


----------



## 666robot666 (Oct 31, 2013)

Segun calculo y porque estube hablando con amigos que probaron a 2500 watts con iguales especificaciones de bateria(12v 65ah)... acabo de ver videos irrefutables....Entonces: Mi Robot duraria poco mas de 20 minutos con 6 taladros de 300watts a maxima velocidad mas una computadora(solo gabinete con perifericos para el Robot) con el software al maximo son menos 180watt (mucho menos), usando dos inversores de 1000watts (2 kw)  un inversor adicional Black&Decker de 200watts para la computadora...estube probando una computadora que tengo reservada para el robot usandola incluso con el monitor CRT de 15''...poniendo juegos como dedicated server(los bots matandose entre si) y mientras juego al Counter-Strike 1.6 con 32 bots jajajja (para cargarla bien al 100%), funciona perfecto y solo con el inverter Black&Decker de 200watts...ademas con una salida USB de este inverter para que me alimente la interfaz de motores...Le voy a poner unos cooler fan para refrescar la bateria que no consumen casi nada  

Me mostraron los inverter que tienen para venderme y no son tan pesados  ...obio si los comparo con el B&D si  ...pero de peso van muy bien...probando con el sistema de tornillo con varilla de 1/2", la bateria mas 3 ladrillos se pueden levantar a una buena velocidad...pero analizando el diseno bipedo veo que voy a estar moviendo la mayoria del tiempo el peso con los motores de las 2 piernas.

Hasta el momento puedo concluir que si funcionaria el sistema de activar 6 motores al mismo tiempo...lo que sucede es que no estan permanentemente funcionando y los picos de los motores al iniciar como me fije con el de 420watts no son problema...aparte el sistema me permite que los ponga en 1º velocidad que activa la mitad del bobinado del motor universal (ya veo porque son tan baratos jajajja para que es meramente mecanico el sistema de cambio de velocidad, solo susa chapitas y cables  ).

Despues voy abrir otro tema para poner lo que se logre 





opamp dijo:


> En realidad necesita 2200Watts (2500VA); 2500VA/12V = 208.33A . 208:33A/65AH = descarga a 3.2C no es buen pronóstico,.....unos cuantos minutos de funcionamiento ,( 5,..,7), y la recarga es "NORMAL"(8 a 10H) segun post Nº21, algo no anda bién.



tanto como normal o subnormal jajajajaja no se si es mi cargador...pero algo menos de 8horas tarda en cargar la bateria de "0%" a "100%"   ....tambien tiene el sistema de "flote" creo que se llama  que inicia luego de cargarla al 100% ...compre el cargador porque hacerlo me salia mas caro  digamos, a mi ver, te ahorras mucho trabajo y no queria perder tiempo para planificar el robot 



En realidad opamp son 165ah (150a de motores(de los de 300watts) + 15a de CPU)...esa carga es la maxima, es la carga maxima que puede(O NO!) adquirir en un momento de la bipedacion del robot, y SOLAMENTE la tiene que soportar por un periodo MUY BREVE de tiempo, por eso es que puede funcionar..y 6 es la cantidad maxima de motores que puede soportar al mismo tiempo, el robot tiene mas motores(mas de 24).


----------



## opamp (Oct 31, 2013)

Si quieres comprobar "realmente" el tiempo de  autonomía de  tu batería debes someterla a la carga nominal de trabajo.

Hice unos cálculos ; con  1.5 metros  de Nicrom Nº10 obtienes  una resistencia de 0.3 Ohm . Entonces; 12V / 0.3 Ohm = 40A . 

4 en paralelo te jalan 160A , con 5 en paralelo obtienes 200A .

Cada resistencia de Nicrom debe ir con terminales de  bronce o Cu y cables de Cu cortos hacia las borneras de la batería (menos de 1 metro en total del Nº10 como mínimo) , te recomiendo que le coloques un termomagnético para conectar la carga a la batería.

con 1 metro de Cu del Nº 10 en los empalmes la resistencia se incrementa en casi 1%, el error es despreciable.


----------



## 666robot666 (Oct 31, 2013)

Si uso cable de arranque deberia funcionar, no? ....que termomagnetico me recomendas?
 Algun fusible que pueda usar? 



Veo que venden unos fusibles de 200 amperios...si tengo que ponerle un termomagnetico de 200a se va muy lejos el precio(por no decir se va a la mier..)...con el fusible solo y mucha aislacion alicada con pistola de calor podria andar, eh?


----------



## opamp (Oct 31, 2013)

un TM trifasico  de 3 X 63A (lo cableas en paralelo) y tienes 180A mono.


----------



## 666robot666 (Oct 31, 2013)

Dame un esquema que no entiendo bien.... si de la bateria pasa al TM y luego a los inversores..los cables se van a unir en un momento?



¿algo asi? 



o bien podria usar 2 llaves termomagneticas Bipolar 2x50 Amp ,cierto?



(tambien podrian ser 2 bipolares de 100 amp...imagino)


----------



## 666robot666 (Oct 31, 2013)

Creo que te referias a esto con una conexion en paralelo   ...asi, si deberia funcionar 



O sino con estas llaves termomagnéticas bipolar 2x50 Amp


----------



## Scooter (Nov 1, 2013)

Además de lo expuesto necesitas una batería de descarga profunda, una de automóvil si la descargas mas de un 20% i así se va dañando y perdiendo propiedades rápidamente


----------



## analogico (Nov 1, 2013)

con 200A 
1Ω  en los cables  y conexiones  ya no llega voltaje al inversor
con tanto fusible y conexiones  y llaves termomagneticas llegan facil al 1Ω 

la perdida del cable + lo demas seria igual a *v=i*r * por lo tanto este proyecto es inviable


----------



## opamp (Nov 1, 2013)

Todo indica que al compañero 666robot666 le importa más el tamaño que el tiempo de operación. Podría ser calificado ,( si llega a funcionar),como un ROB0T de desempeño prematuro.


----------



## 666robot666 (Nov 1, 2013)

Me estoy dando cuenta que en realidad son innecesarias las llaves termomagneticas(son una exageracion) y no necesita fusibles adicionales ya que los inversores tienen sus propios fusibles, tampoco necesito cable especial como el sugerido, el cable que traen los inversores ya es de por si el adecuado(tambien el cable que venden para arrancar es adecuado porque es el mismo).
Mire mis esquemas y me di cuenta que es casi lo mismo que hace un tipo en un video pero el lo hace con 1200watts....aparte de eso ya aclare que no son 200 amperes y que no se consumen constantemente.
Podria sacar un inversor de 1000watts y me quedaria en 1200watts y podria agregar otro para llegar a 2000watts justo....me entere que probaron uno de 2000watts para una heladera..tengo que ver si es cierto que tambien anda uno de 2500watts...

El video del tipo con el de 1200watts:







http://www.enertik.com.ar/manuales/ie/manual_ie2500.pdf


----------



## CarlGauss (Nov 2, 2013)

Aquí tienes el circuito de un inversor de 500W 12V CC a 220V CA.
Podrías armar uno para cada motor de taladro y quizá otro general para los circuitos de control o la computadora.
Ten en cuenta que circularan como 40 amperios en los bobinados primarios de los transformadores a máxima potencia.

Lo mejor sería hacer el consumo lo más eficiente posible: por ejemplo si tienes garantizado que un solo motor funcionará al mismo tiempo, simplemente armas un inversor para todos los motores y vas conmutando a cual de ellos debe alimentar.

Podrías dividir el consumo entre dos baterías (una dedicada exclusivamente a los motores) o mejor, conectarlas en serie como las baterías AA normales para aumentar la diferencia de potencial (quizá unos 24V o 48V) y así disminuir la corriente necesaria para cada inversor (20A o 10A).

En un principio podrías construir un inversor como el siguiente, y probar un motor de taladro o dos. Medir el consumo, el tiempo de descarga...

Saludos!






*PD: *Como segunda opción, inviertes ese dinero en un par de motores de combustión (como los de motos o bici-motos) que no tendrán problema en mover semejante robot.
Todo el control lo haces electrónicamente, ahora sí alimentado por tu batería


----------



## analogico (Nov 2, 2013)

bueno y mas ideas mas 
como los taladros funcionan en dc
puede armar una inversor dc dc
en el foro la otra vez encontre uno hecho con partes de pc un nucleo de ferrita mosfet y el tl094
con eso se harra varios kilos


----------



## opamp (Nov 2, 2013)

Como dice analogico los conversores tienen que ser " switching"(alta frecuencia). El inversor que recomienda el forista CarlGauss de 500W/220V/50Hz tiene un peso de 12 a13 Kg , para los 2500W requeridos emplearía 5 , el peso se nos eleva de 60 a 65Kg. Otro aspecto no menos importante es respecto al THD:44% aprox(en TEORIA) del inversor de onda cuadrada recomendado; si se desea obtener una señal SENO bastante limpia(THD<4%) de un inversor onda cuadrada, se necesita un filtraje L-C "fuerte", reduciendo la señal SENO a solo 60% de la potencia total. De 500VA de salida onda cuadrada sólo obtienes: 500VA x 0.6 = 300VA Seno aproximadamente, el resto se queda en el filtro. No nos olvidemos la variacion del voltaje de la bateria dell orden del 30%, variacion que se refleja en la saida del inversor.


----------



## 666robot666 (Nov 2, 2013)

Dejen de flashear un ratito con los taladros jajajjaja  que necesitaria un carrito donde llevar un minigenerador GAMMA como para funcionar jeje, aunque ya comprobe que con bateria de auto funciona pero como tiene que durar mas tiempo: la opcion es otra!, recordemos que barajamos varias opciones y ninguna es definitiva....


----------



## cristiantuerca (Nov 4, 2013)

666robot666 dijo:


> Dejen de flashear un ratito con los taladros jajajjaja  que necesitaria un carrito donde llevar un minigenerador GAMMA como para funcionar jeje, aunque ya comprobe que con bateria de auto funciona pero como tiene que durar mas tiempo: la opcion es otra!, recordemos que barajamos varias opciones y ninguna es definitiva....



Justo te estaba por decir eso: capaz podes suprimir batería e inversores por un grupo electrógeno de 2KVA o más. Te va a salir mas caro (si es que no compraste ya los inversores) pero te ahorras el problema de la autonomía, y si de última no funciona lo tenés en tu casa para los cortes de luz de este verano


----------

